# pricing on outsourced embroidery



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

This is for those of you that outsource your embroidery work. When you are quoted a price for the embroidery, do you mark that up to your customer, or is your profit solely on the markup of the shirt, hat, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> This is for those of you that outsource your embroidery work. When you are quoted a price for the embroidery, do you mark that up to your customer, or is your profit solely on the markup of the shirt, hat, etc.
> 
> Thanks


I mark up the embroidery as well as the merchandise.


----------



## olmony (May 5, 2008)

I charge the customer $5.00 for up to 7000 stitches on my cloths. If they bring me their cloths it is $7.00 for 5000 stitchs and in both cases and additional 50 cents per thousand stitches over the 7000/5000. I then tell them I make money when they buy my cloths, so I give it back in the embroidering...Greg


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

olmony said:


> I charge the customer $5.00 for up to 7000 stitches on my cloths. If they bring me their cloths it is $7.00 for 5000 stitchs and in both cases and additional 50 cents per thousand stitches over the 7000/5000. I then tell them I make money when they buy my cloths, so I give it back in the embroidering...Greg


I like your style Greg. I let the customer know this too. I also have no issue telling them,I'm in business to make a profit. I have a similar price structure. I charge a little more for the additional per thousand rate. Good luck .... JB


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we mark up everything. i personally don't like doing supplied garments because if we spoil one then we have an issue. no matter what your policy is you are going to damage a relationship if you spoil the customer's garment. 

now, as far as pricing, we do out-the-door pricing so there is no breakdown. We generally do Polo shirts with 2 locations for $30/ea on shirts that are up to $17/wholesale. After that, we charge the retail price of the shirt plus $5-$8 for embroidery. We will do 2 locations for that price, normally left breast and sleeve.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

binki said:


> we mark up everything. i personally don't like doing supplied garments because if we spoil one then we have an issue. no matter what your policy is you are going to damage a relationship if you spoil the customer's garment.
> 
> i agree with fred on supplied garments. depending on the customer it can become such an ordeal to deal with.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I ended up marking up the dollar/stitch price I was quoted, along with digitizing fee and left it at that. And the usual markup on the apparel. So do most of you go with the suggested retail price of the shirts and hats when doing a job, or does it depend on the job. When I look at the prices in the Sanmar or S&S catalog, they are pretty much double my cost. Does the customer ever question the price when they look through the catalog and see the price listed?


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

how much it cost to do small numbers on the bottom of the tee.
i want to do numbered tees like it say 28/100 embroidered on it about a quarter of an inch tall


----------



## olmony (May 5, 2008)

If I did it on your tees, it would be $7.00, if you bought my tees it would be $5.00 per shirt...Greg


----------

